# How old is too old?



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

This last weekend my family thought of training a pack/harness goat. I've done a lot of "homework" on the subject in the past, but never started. 
My candidates are our 6 month Sannen/LaMancha doeling and 2 month ND doeling. I know the ND will probably be too small, but we thought our Muchie would like a training buddy. 
Is she (LaMancha) too old? She's quite the diva, runs like a race horse, and will most likely turn herd queen once she gets a little more size. I don't know if these are bad qualities in a working goat?? 

We thought if nothing else, we could train them to take to the park and beach and stuff...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

6 months is a great time to start. I have found that bottle babies are easier then dam fed kids. Both types can be trained though. It seems as if the very best pack goats are the the biggest pain in the rear at home. That 'get it done' attitude is was makes them good working animals. 
Do be aware that a doe in heat will attract buck deer. A rutting buck deer can be danerous and will hurt you to get to your doe. Be extra careful in the fall.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you! I wasn't quite confident about her, but your answer reassured me 

About the deer, we'll make sure not to go backpacking in the fall.

I'll probably have more questions down the road


----------

